# Polzeath for the weekend



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Just off to Polzeath for the weekend, no I don't surf, but the walks are good in the rain


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

Hope you had a good time. Love Polzeath - went there as kids in the 60s, styed at caravan park in St. Minver - went bellyboarding with no wetsuits - sometimes in the rain while mum and dad sat on the cliff top in the car! They could easily see us as it was - er - slightly less busy in those days.

I've taken my kids down since they were small and still make an annual pilgrimage (with their boyfriends these days). Mum and dad, now in their 80s, come down and stay in a static van. Something about the place we just love it!


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

be down there in august lovely place


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Despite all weather reports we've had no rain since mid-morning. In fact it's been a very pleasant sunny day a bit farther west on the north Cornish coast where we are, and in Polzeath too I'd guess.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Despite all weather reports we've had no rain since mid-morning. In fact it's been a very pleasant sunny day a bit farther west on the north Cornish coast where we are, and in Polzeath too I'd guess.


----------

